# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #62 Use good Instruments.

## Admin

Aphorism #62 Use good Instruments.

Some would have the subtlety of their wits proven by the meanness of their instruments. ÂTis a dangerous satisfaction, and deserves a fatal punishment. The excellence of a minister never diminished the greatness of his lord. All the glory of exploits reverts to the principal actor; also all the blame. Fame only does business with principals. She does not say, "This had good, that had bad servants," but, "This was a good artist, that a bad one." Let your assistants be selected and tested therefore, for you have to trust to them for an immortality of fame. 


More...

----------

